# 2 1/2 stone award



## rossie (Nov 13, 2013)

Am happy to say I got my two and half stone loss certificate from slimming world today...Feels so good to say that...Few hiccups these past few weeks but made it today....I wont say it was easy as we all have a journey with our diabetes and weight, but it has been worth it so far...Still got a long way to go but my diabetes is getting better, i am sleeping lighter, I still feel tired all the time but I am sure as the weight goes down I will start to feel better with myself...To all those struggling with weight, I feel for you all, it is not easy but when you start the journey the rewards are so much greater...I have been overweight for 5 years and was getting bigger and bigger, my depression was hitting an all time low and I was suffering with panic attacks and was unable after working all my life to go outside my door...Now I shop by myself, I attend group meetings and this week I participated in a discussion, and for the first time this year I went to a wedding and stayed for 3 hours before panic set in....So yes i am proud of myself for achieving this....Small steps...small steps...but hopefully it will lead to bigger steps.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2013)

Terrific! Many, many congratulations! You have done so well and worked so hard it's great that you are being rewarded with better health and confidence 

Well done!


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 13, 2013)

Many congratulations Rossie, you've managed to turn your whole life around!


----------



## gossamersquare (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats fantastic Rossie, well done, you must be really proud of yourself, its hard work dieting and very hard to lose the weight.


----------



## rossie (Nov 14, 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyou for your nice comments...yes i am on the turning point......well hopefully......I feel i have come far since January when i felt hopeless ...thankyou for your continued support....<3


----------

